# 125mg dnp for 3 weeks



## ludacris (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry this is my first post I'm after some info on dnp whose used it I have a trainer but he is not clued up on dnp so here goes

I've been running 'banned labs 125mg to 250mg' dnp for 3 weeks this Sunday I started of on a low carb diet @250mg but no matter what I drank I got headaches so I went through the pain for about a week to 10 days then dropped the dosage to 125mg and been fine since I've done that no headaches and found myself not craving carbs at the same time I changed over to a carb cycling diet but think I have started to hold water but still vascular in on the legs and body my weight fluctuates massively daily by 1-2kg so could it be the dnp has built up in the body and caused this?

My cardio has been 1 hour daily as I'm 6 weeks out from contest in a fasted state and I'm also a part time postman doing 4 days a week so I burn around 1000cals a minimum daily through cardio and work plus weights 5x a week in the pm

I carb cycle so my calories are 2800 x2 days a week/2500 x3 days a week and 2200 x2 times a week

drugs:

50mcg t3

100mg each prop/tren a/mast EOD

these dnp seem massively overdosed as well 125mg seems like 200-250mg and 250mg just crippled me I was going to run a blast of 325mg-500mg next week as I'm off work and doing nothing so I can come off the dnp


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

DNP will cause you to hold water. It will drop off around 5 days after your last dose. It's best not to weigh yourself daily when on DNP as it is a mind-fvck.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

How much water are you drinking? The headaches could potentially be as a result of not hydrating properly, especially if you're quite active (your job is reasonably active and your cardio is on the high side, then you've also got your weight training on top of that).

The dosage - firstly - isn't something that you can be 100% sure of so that's something you should already be aware of. Saying 'I think it's overdosed'' is completely redundant because the substance is NOT regulated by any standards and you're basically trusting someone with their little chemistry set ('lab') at home somewhere probably in their kitchen or garage. You will NEVER be sure of a reliable dosage, whether that's over or under dosed.

Secondly, if you're already feeling crippled when taking the dosage up, it's a better idea that you keep the dosage on the lower end of the scale as the half life is 36 hours... which means it will be building up in your system over the period of time you run it for, so the dosage you think you're taking will be increasing as it accumulates.

One last thing - you need to think about a much better supplement strategy.

This thread should give you all the information you need with regards to that, amongst other info that will be very beneficial for you or anyone else thinking about DNP:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/152629-basic-guide-to-dnp/?do=embed


----------



## dwnutritionandfitness (Aug 6, 2015)

my advice? dont use dnp...full stop


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

dwnutritionandfitness said:


> my advice? dont use dnp...full stop


Why not?


----------



## dwnutritionandfitness (Aug 6, 2015)

the short answer is, it's a poison and not fit for human consumption


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

dwnutritionandfitness said:


> the short answer is, it's a poison and not fit for human consumption


But OP is already 3 weeks into a cycle of it, yes it is a poison, but there are plenty of articles out there outlining precautions to take to cycle DNP safely


----------



## dwnutritionandfitness (Aug 6, 2015)

CG88 said:


> But OP is already 3 weeks into a cycle of it, yes it is a poison, but there are plenty of articles out there outlining precautions to take to cycle DNP safely


each to their own, for me it comes down to cost and benefit ratio. Although fat loss from dnp is impressive it is not necessary to use it for fat loss and the cost of taking dnp could be very high indeed.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

dwnutritionandfitness said:


> each to their own, for me it comes down to cost and benefit ratio. Although fat loss from dnp is impressive it is not necessary to use it for fat loss and the cost of taking dnp could be very high indeed.


cost? It's cheap as chips and a easy way to lose a stone in a week


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I found the 125mg quite weak... I ended up dosing 3 times per day for 375mg which was just right imho.

When you come off you will drop some water and a little weight then your glycogen will start replenishing. Always look best about a week after finishing DNP.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

dwnutritionandfitness said:


> the short answer is, it's a poison and not fit for human consumption


So is nicotine and ethanol


----------



## dwnutritionandfitness (Aug 6, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> cost? It's cheap as chips and a easy way to lose a stone in a week


health costs, not financial


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

dwnutritionandfitness said:


> health costs, not financial


Of course, the risks are there, as they are with anything we take, if abused and precautions are not taken

For example, the girl that died recently from taking DNP, took 1.6g, the LD50 is 1.2g. Thats 1.33 x the LD50 she took. Its the equivalent of taking 16g paracetamol, basically 32 of the 500mg capsules from asda... at 1.33 x the LD50 of any substance people will run into problems

I would never advise anyone to take DNP, but each to their own, it is the best addition to diet+training for weight loss, if used safely and taking sufficient Vit C, Vit E, ALA, Electrolytes, Water etc


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Kristina said:


> How much water are you drinking? The headaches could potentially be as a result of not hydrating properly, especially if you're quite active (your job is reasonably active and your cardio is on the high side, then you've also got your weight training on top of that).
> 
> The dosage - firstly - isn't something that you can be 100% sure of so that's something you should already be aware of. Saying 'I think it's overdosed'' is completely redundant because the substance is NOT regulated by any standards and you're basically trusting someone with their little chemistry set ('lab') at home somewhere probably in their kitchen or garage. You will NEVER be sure of a reliable dosage, whether that's over or under dosed.
> 
> ...


That is an awesome guide. Thank you for linking. I've wanted to know pretty much all their is about DNP. Have searched out quite a bit and read journals but this guide is about the best I've seen.

Now, do I want to do it at some point? I've thought long and hard and I think I am going to continue to think about it even more until I make my decision.


----------



## VinnyG (Apr 1, 2015)

dwnutritionandfitness said:


> the short answer is, it's a poison and not fit for human consumption


So is fluoride there is in your water, the diff is they put just enough to kill bacteria, not you....The dose makes the poison.


----------



## dwnutritionandfitness (Aug 6, 2015)

VinnyG said:


> So is fluoride there is in your water, the diff is they put just enough to kill bacteria, not you....The dose makes the poison.


Yes your quite right. however the dose of fluoride used in water is beneficial for teeth and poses no harmful side effects. The dose at which dnp is harmful at varying doses dependent on the individual. It is a very unpredictable substance in terms of dosage and effect.


----------



## VinnyG (Apr 1, 2015)

dwnutritionandfitness said:


> Yes your quite right. however the dose of fluoride used in water is beneficial for teeth and poses no harmful side effects. The dose at which dnp is harmful at varying doses dependent on the individual. It is a very unpredictable substance in terms of dosage and effect.


Low dose DNP (<100mg) is not toxic too(mitochondrial uncoupling starts at as low as 30mg of DNP), actually it's a decent hormetic agent, and promotes mitochondrial biogenesis, the same way that mild caloric restriction can possibly do that. This might even partially explain why a week after people stop taking DNP, they feel like they have all this energy.

Dinitophenol Reversed T2DM / NAFLD :



Quote said:


> "Besides reversing fatty liver disease in a rodent model of NALFD, a low-dose intragastric infusion of DNP that was 100-fold lower than toxic levels also significantly reduced blood glucose, triglyceride, and insulin concentrations in a rodent model of NAFLD and type 2 diabetes", said Shulman, who is also an investigator with the Howard Hughes Medical Institute.


 http://news.yale.edu/2015/02/26/yale-researchers-reverse-type-2-diabetes-and-fatty-liver-disease-rats

Also useful on neurodegenerative diseases > http://www.demneuropsy.com.br/detalhe_artigo.asp?id=77

All of this without adverse effects on liver, heart, BP, Kidneys, etc..


----------



## VinnyG (Apr 1, 2015)

double post


----------



## Rol (Aug 12, 2015)

Using dnp,250mg/ed and works well.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I did 125mg for 3 days, 250mg for 3 days, 375mg for 3 days and then fluctuated between 375mg - 500mg for a remaining 10 days or so.

At least 5l water a day, Vit E, Vit C, ALA, CoQ10, Electrolytes 3 x per day, multi, fish oil, and magnesium. T3 at 100mg and maintenance Test and Tren

Cardio at 30mins per day when i could manage and trained easy throughout. Carb binging will send you to hell for a good while.

Assess tolerance for at least 3-4 days before upping dose.


----------



## Rol (Aug 12, 2015)

I found good dnp in uk finaly.


----------

